# deber y tener que



## Whodunit

¿Qué es la distinción entre "deber" y "tener que"? Ambas palabras pueden ser traducido con "must" o "have to". Dado que aquellas palabras inglesa tengan el mismo significado, no soy seguro si hay una distinción en español.

Ejemplo:
"Por la noche debo hacer mis tareas." y
"Por la noche tengo que hacer mis tareas."

Si hay solamente UNA posibilidad correcta a expresar la frase antedicha, ¿por qué?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## El Piter

Al igual que en inglés, ambas significan lo mismo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rayines

*Hallo, Whodonit: here you have an old thread. Maybe it helps you!*
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=39854


----------



## alc112

Let me correct yout mistakes, Dan:



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es la distinción entre "deber" y "tener que"? Ambas palabras pueden ser traducidas como "must" o "have to". Dado que aquellas palabras inglesas tienen el mismo significado, no estoy seguro si hay una distinción en español.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> "Por la noche debo hacer mis tareas." y
> "Por la noche tengo que hacer mis tareas."
> 
> Si hay solamente UNA posibilidad correcta a expresar la frase antedicha, ¿por qué?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Whodunit

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hallo, Whodunit: here you have an old thread. Maybe it helps you!*
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=39854


 
Oh, I didn't see it when I searched for exactly that thread.  Thank you very much, Inés.


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Let me correct you*r* mistakes, Dan:


 
Being corrected while corrected yourself. 

I'll ask you some questions about the corrections via PM, because I don't want to get too off-topic.


----------



## elroy

deber = should = sollen

tener que = must, have to = müssen


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> deber = should = sollen
> 
> tener que = must, have to = müssen


 
Haha, it it's so easy ... thanks for the comparison to German.


----------



## Artrella

elroy said:
			
		

> deber = should = sollen
> 
> tener que = must, have to = müssen




Elroy,  no creo que *deber* en español sea lo mismo que *sollen* en alemán.  Ambas significan "must" en español.


----------



## Rayines

*Whodunit: Don't hesitate in posing questions. In general terms, for the sentence you give, the meaning is the same, although "tengo que" seems to have a special sense of "necessity". I had never thought before about the difference between "deber" and "tener que", because in colloquial language we always use in Argentina "tengo que" (it's not the same in other countries). The only tense in which we use "deber" is the Conditional, "debería" as an expression of something that we should do. . But now that the subject has been opened in the Forum, I give you only my "speaker's" opinion, and not a formal one. Despite this, I think that if you give some other examples, it would be possible to help you a little more.*
*Please, once you have it clearer, explain it to me  .*


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Whodunit: Don't hesitate in making questions. In general terms, for the sentence you give, the meaning is the same, although "tengo que" seems to have a special sense of "necessity". I had never thought before about the difference between "deber" and "tener que", because in colloquial language we always use in Argentina "tengo que" (it's not the same in other countries). The only tense in which we use "deber" is the Conditional, "debería" as an expression of something that we should do. . But now that the subject has been opened in the Forum, I give you only my "speaker's" opinion, and not a formal one. Despite this, I think that if you give some other examples, it would be possible to help you a little more.*
> *Please, once you have it clearer, explain it to me  .*




Ine, hola... por qué decís que "deber" solo se usa en el condicional?  Yo digo "Debo pagar los impuestos" ( en este caso es el "müssen" o el "must")


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Yo creo que "tener que" involucra más obligación que "deber", para mí "deber" tiene un matiz más moral, algo que hay que hacer porque es lo correcto mientras que cuando decimos "tener que" hay una necesidad u obligación absoluta.
Ejemplo: "debes ayudar a tus hermanos", "tengo que pagar las facturas para que no me corten la luz". 
Sin embargo, si intercambiamos los verbos no pasaría nada, seguiría siendo correcto, aunque así suena aún más correcto.

En cierto sentido discrepo con Artrella; estoy de acuerdo con Elroy, "deber" puede significar "sollen" en alemán pero no lo traduciría como "should", no creo que "should" y "sollen" tengan exactamente el mismo significado (aunque eso debería ser discutido por hablantes nativos de inglés y alemán).


----------



## Whodunit

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Whodunit: Don't hesitate in making questions. In general terms, for the sentence you give, the meaning is the same, although "tengo que" seems to have a special sense of "necessity". I had never thought before about the difference between "deber" and "tener que", because in colloquial language we always use in Argentina "tengo que" (it's not the same in other countries). The only tense in which we use "deber" is the Conditional, "debería" as an expression of something that we should do. . But now that the subject has been opened in the Forum, I give you only my "speaker's" opinion, and not a formal one. Despite this, I think that if you give some other examples, it would be possible to help you a little more.*
> *Please, once you have it clearer, explain it to me  .*


 
Here are some different situations:

I have to go home now.
Why do I have to go to school?
Is there some reason why I should concentrate on school?
Do you have to do your homework right now?
I hate having to do chores.

How would you translate these ones?


----------



## alc112

Artrella said:
			
		

> Elroy, no creo que *deber* en español sea lo mismo que *sollen* en alemán. Ambas significan "must" en español.


 
Opino lo mismo
Según lo que me enseñaron estos últimos días, sollen es, más bien, "se supone que". O sea, algo más improbable. Supuestamente, lo podríamos comparar con "may" y con "might", ¿no?
Wir sollen "sollen" mit "may" und "might" vergleichen 
(corrijan porfa, que no sé si va una preposición o no)


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Alc112, no me parece que "sollen" y "may"/"might" tengan algún parecido. "Sollen" significa deber en el sentido de que sería lo correcto aunque no hay una obligación mientras que "may"/"might" es "podría" en el sentido de tal vez lo haga, tal vez no.
Traduciría "may" y "might" como könnten (Konjunktiv II)... o haciendo una frase con "vielleicht".


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Here are some different situations:
> 
> I have to go home now.
> Why do I have to go to school?
> Is there some reason why I should concentrate on school?
> Do you have to do your homework right now?
> I hate having to do chores.
> 
> How would you translate these ones?


 
I have to go home now - "Tengo que irme a casa ahora" o "debo irme a casa ahora" 
Why do I have to go to school? - "por qué tengo que ir al colegio?" o "por qué debo ir al colegio?"
Do you have to do your homework right now? - "tienes que hacer los deberes ahora mismo?" (no lo diría con debes, no me suena muy bien, como te he dicho deber tiene un sentido más moral y en ese sentido lo de hacer los deberes ahora mismo es porque más tarde no los puedes hacer)
Is there some reason why I should concentrate on school? - Hay algún motivo por el cual me deba/tenga que concentrar en el colegio?
I hate having to do chores - Odio tener que hacer tareas (aquí jamás lo traduciría como deber, ya que en esta frase parece que las tareas se hacen a cambio de tener la casa ordenada o a cambio de un sueldo, no porque sea lo moralmente correcto)

Es un poco complicado, en casi todos los casos se pueden intercambiar y yo creo que hay muchos hablantes de castellano que no ven ninguna diferencia entre ambos. De todos modos, lo que sí es seguro es que "tener que" es mucho más usado.


----------



## Artrella

*Sollen*, según me enseñaron, se usa como para dar un consejo.  Ejemplo, vas al médico y te dice "usted debería comer menos grasas" en ese caso se usa el "sollen".


----------



## Whodunit

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Yo creo que "tener que" involucra más obligación que "deber", para mí "deber" tiene un matiz más moral, algo que hay que hacer porque es lo correcto mientras que cuando decimos "tener que" hay una necesidad u obligación absoluta.
> Ejemplo: "debes ayudar a tus hermanos", "tengo que pagar las facturas para que no me corten la luz".
> Sin embargo, si intercambiamos los verbos no pasaría nada, seguiría siendo correcto, aunque así suena aún más correcto.
> 
> En cierto sentido discrepo con Artrella; estoy de acuerdo con Elroy, "deber" puede significar "sollen" en alemán pero no lo traduciría como "should", *no creo que "should" y "sollen" tengan exactamente el mismo significado* (aunque eso debería ser discutido por hablantes nativos de inglés y alemán).


 
A mi parecer "sollen" y "should" (tener que) son igual, mientras que "sollte" y "would actually have to" (debería) significan lo mismo. En realidad "shall" corresponde a la palabra alemana "müsste" (deber), en mi opinión.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Whodunit "sollen" y "should" no son "tener que" como tú dices. "Tener que" es "müssen"/"must".
"Shall" se usa para expresar (sacado de un diccionario de inglés):
-algo que se hará en el futuro
-una orden o promesa
-tener la disposición para hacer algo
-algo inevitable que va a ocurrir
El significado arcaico es "tener que"/"must"/müssen o "to be able to"/poder/können

Por la parte de "sollen" y "should" que dices que son iguales, y que "sollte" y "would actually have to" estoy de acuerdo contigo


----------



## Whodunit

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Whodunit "sollen" y "should" no son "tener que" como tú dices. "Tener que" es "müssen"/"must".
> "Shall" se usa para expresar (sacado de un diccionario de inglés):
> -algo que se hará en el futuro
> -una orden o promesa
> -tener la disposición para hacer algo
> -algo inevitable que va a ocurrir
> El significado arcaico es "tener que"/"must"/müssen o "to be able to"/poder/können




De aquella tesis de mí se desprende que todavía no estoy seguro con las palabras "tener que" y "deber".  



> Por la parte de "sollen" y "should" que dices que son iguales, y que "sollte" y "would actually have to" estoy de acuerdo contigo


 
Bueno.


----------



## Artrella

Whodunit said:
			
		

> [/color]De aquella tesis de mí se desprende que todavía no estoy seguro con las palabras "tener que" y "deber".
> 
> Bueno.




Hola Dan, en Argentina ambas formas significan "must" (müssen).


----------



## alc112

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Yo creo que "tener que" involucra más obligación que "deber", para mí "deber" tiene un matiz más moral, algo que hay que hacer porque es lo correcto mientras que cuando decimos "tener que" hay una necesidad u obligación absoluta.
> Ejemplo: "debes ayudar a tus hermanos", "tengo que pagar las facturas para que no me corten la luz".


 
estoy casi  de acuerdo.
Aunque yo pondría en primer lugar a "deber".
nunca les pasó que una profesora les diga "deben hacer la tarea o les pongo un 1"? Pues, yo creo que no quedaría bien usar "tener que" para esa oración, ya que veo a "deber" como algo "más abundante" en cuanto a obligación.


----------



## Rayines

> Ine, hola... por qué decís que "deber" solo se usa en el condicional? Yo digo "Debo pagar los impuestos" ( en este caso es el "müssen" o el "must")


*Hola, Artre, no...no quiero embarrar la cancha. Lo que quiero significar es que en lenguaje hablado nosotros nunca usamos el verbo "deber" (parece extraño, no?), sino "tener que". Es decir, si lo expreso verbalmente no digo "mañana debo ir al banco"; sí digo "mañana tengo que ir...". O bien lo decimos esporádicamente, para reforzar un significado por ejemplo: "No hago régimen, pero debo, porque me lo aconsejó el médico". En cambio sí usamos normalmente el "debería". Bueno, eso pienso.... *


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola, Artre, no...no quiero embarrar la cancha. Lo que quiero significar es que en lenguaje hablado nosotros nunca usamos el verbo "deber" (parece extraño, no?), sino "tener que". Es decir, si lo expreso verbalmente no digo "mañana debo ir al banco"; sí digo "mañana tengo que ir...". O bien lo decimos esporádicamente, para reforzar un significado por ejemplo: "No hago régimen, pero debo, porque me lo aconsejó el médico". En cambio sí usamos normalmente el "debería". Bueno, eso pienso.... *



Sí señora, tiene usted razón... es más común decir "tengo que hacer la comida" en lugar de "debo hacer la comida".  Pero ambas para mí significan exactamente lo mismo, es cuestión solamente de registro, de uso.


----------



## Rayines

> Pero ambas para mí significan exactamente lo mismo


*Pero sí, por supu!*


----------



## elroy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Elroy, no creo que *deber* en español sea lo mismo que *sollen* en alemán. Ambas significan "must" en español.


 
Pero "deber" implica más bien un consejo o una recomendación, no? O sea, si digo "debo visitar a mi prima" no quiero decir que *tenga* que hacerlo, sino que estaría bien que lo hiciera.

En cambio, "tengo que visitar a mi prima" *siempre* implica la obligación de "must." 

Si me equivoco, favor de avisarme.


----------



## elroy

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Yo creo que "tener que" involucra más obligación que "deber", para mí "deber" tiene un matiz más moral, algo que hay que hacer porque es lo correcto mientras que cuando decimos "tener que" hay una necesidad u obligación absoluta.
> Ejemplo: "debes ayudar a tus hermanos", "tengo que pagar las facturas para que no me corten la luz".
> Sin embargo, si intercambiamos los verbos no pasaría nada, seguiría siendo correcto, aunque así suena aún más correcto.
> 
> En cierto sentido discrepo con Artrella; estoy de acuerdo con Elroy, "deber" puede significar "sollen" en alemán pero no lo traduciría como "should", no creo que "should" y "sollen" tengan exactamente el mismo significado (aunque eso debería ser discutido por hablantes nativos de inglés y alemán).


 
Bueno, "should" y "sollen" no son sinóminos perfectos, pero en el sentido de "deber" que tratamos (que por cierto lo has elaborado estupendamente, es exactamente lo que quería decir) sí lo son.

*Debes* ayudar a tus hermanos.
You *should* help your brothers.
Du *sollst* deinen Brüdern helfen.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Here are some different situations:
> 
> I have to go home now.
> Why do I have to go to school?
> Is there some reason why I should concentrate on school?
> Do you have to do your homework right now?
> I hate having to do chores.
> 
> How would you translate these ones?


 
My attempts:

Tengo que irme a casa ahora.
Por qué tengo que ir a la escuela?
Hay alguna razón por la que deba concentrarme en la escuela?
Tienes que hacer tus tareas ahora?
Odio tener que hacer faenas.


----------



## elroy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Opino lo mismo
> Según lo que me enseñaron estos últimos días, sollen es, más bien, "se supone que". O sea, algo más improbable. Supuestamente, lo podríamos comparar con "may" y con "might", ¿no?
> Wir sollen "sollen" mit "may" und "might" vergleichen
> (corrijan porfa, que no sé si va una preposición o no)


 
Es *una* posible traducción de "sollen," pero también puede significar "deber."

"Sollen" es un verbo muy complicado en alemán, por lo cual nos valdría más no restringirnos en una de sus traducciones.


----------



## elroy

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Alc112, no me parece que "sollen" y "may"/"might" tengan algún parecido. "Sollen" significa deber en el sentido de que sería lo correcto aunque no hay una obligación mientras que "may"/"might" es "podría" en el sentido de tal vez lo haga, tal vez no.
> Traduciría "may" y "might" como könnten (Konjunktiv II)... o haciendo una frase con "vielleicht".


 
Coincido contigo, aunque creo que la pregunta de Alc se trataba de otro de los significados de "sollen," a saber, "is supposed to."

It is supposed to rain today.
Es soll heute regnen.

It may rain today.
Es könnte heute regnen.
Es dürfte heute regnen. 
Es ist möglich, dass es heute regnet.


----------



## elroy

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Sollen*, según me enseñaron, se usa como para dar un consejo. Ejemplo, vas al médico y te dice "usted debería comer menos grasas" en ese caso se usa el "sollen".


 
Para dar un consejo se usa el *Konjunktiv* de "sollen":

ich sollte
du solltest
er/sie/es sollte
wir sollten
ihr solltet
sie/Sie sollten

Usted debería comer menos grasas.
Sie sollten weniger Fett essen.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> A mi parecer "sollen" y "should" (tener que) son igual, mientras que "sollte" y "would actually have to" (debería) significan lo mismo. En realidad "shall" corresponde a la palabra alemana "müsste" (deber), en mi opinión.


 
Me temo que te has equivocado un poquito:

sollen = should = deber

sollten = should = debería

would actually have to = sollte eigentlich (im Sinne "Wenn ich weniger Geld hätte, sollte ich es eigentlich sparen) = debería

shall = werden (Im Sinne "Ich werde schlafen") = ir a 

müsste = would have to = tendría que


----------



## elroy

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Pero sí, por supu!*


 
Acaso es una diferencia entre España y Argentina??


----------



## alc112

elroy said:
			
		

> Coincido contigo, aunque creo que la pregunta de Alc se trataba de otro de los significados de "sollen," a saber, "is supposed to."
> 
> It is supposed to rain today.
> Es soll heute regnen.
> 
> It may rain today.
> Es könnte heute regnen.
> Es dürfte heute regnen.
> Es ist möglich, dass es heute regnet.


 
Gracias Elias!!
Creo que se mem subió mucho a la cabeza el "sollen"


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Bueno, "should" y "sollen" no son sinóminos perfectos, pero en el sentido de "deber" que tratamos (que por cierto lo has elaborado estupendamente, es exactamente lo que quería decir) sí lo son.
> 
> *Debes* ayudar a tus hermanos.
> You *should* help your brothers.
> Du *sollst* deinen Brüdern helfen.


 
I'm gonna answer in english, because that's much easier for me. 

Your translateion with "sollst" is not correct, although you could say it with the same connotation. I'd translate "should" and "debes" with "solltest" here; if you want to have "sollst" as a translation, I'd suggest you to use "are supposed to" in English and "tendría que" in Spanish. Don't you agree?


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

elroy said:
			
		

> Acaso es una diferencia entre España y Argentina??


 
Creo que sí, aunque no estoy segura intuyo que en Argentina el verbo "deber" se usa mucho más que en España, parece que todos los argentinos están de acuerdo en que "deber" y "tener que" significan lo mismo, pero en España tiene la diferencia que te comenté antes 
Es increíble cómo cambia el castellano de país a país, a veces parece un idioma diferente!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> My attempts:
> 
> Tengo que irme a casa ahora.
> Por qué tengo que ir a la escuela?
> Hay alguna razón por la que deba concentrarme en la escuela?
> Tienes que hacer tus tareas ahora?
> Odio tener que hacer faenas.


 
But could you explain them? My attempt to explain the use of "deber" is that I should do it, but it's just necessary for me. If I want to express that something is very very important and that has necessarily be done, I use "tener que".


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Coincido contigo, aunque creo que la pregunta de Alc se trataba de otro de los significados de "sollen," a saber, "is supposed to."
> 
> It is supposed to rain today.
> Es soll heute regnen.
> 
> It may rain today.
> Es könnte heute regnen.
> Es dürfte heute regnen.
> Es ist möglich, dass es heute regnet.


 
But same expressions could happen in English:

It could rain today.
It might rain today.
It is possible that it will be raining/that it rains today.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Me temo que te has equivocado un poquito:
> 
> sollen = should = deber
> 
> sollten = should = debería
> 
> would actually have to = sollte *(*eigentlich*)* (im Sinne "Wenn ich weniger Geld hätte, sollte ich es eigentlich sparen) = debería
> 
> shall = werden (Im Sinne "Ich werde schlafen") = ir a
> 
> müsste = would have to = tendría que


 
Reason for the parentheses:

Ich sollte meine Hausaufgaben machen, ansonsten ...
I should/would actually have to do my homework, otherwise ...
Debería hacer mis tareas, por lo demás ...

Of course, there're better-sounding English equivalents, but this is all just for comparison.


----------



## Rayines

> Acaso es una diferencia entre España y Argentina??


*Sí, Elías...Es que en un montón de cosas, yo creo que en España se habla "más correcto" el Español, haha. Es difícil explicarlo, y tal vez no es con todo así; pero te doy por ejemplo: el uso del "pretérito perfecto compuesto" (Present Perfect del Inglés), que nosotros no lo usamos, pero ellos -afortunadamente- todavía sí. Lo mismo con el verbo "deber"; no fui muy apoyada en esto por mis compatriotas, pero insisto, en Argentina no lo usamos como palabra. Pero esto va más allá del debate establecido en este hilo -los felicito a vos y a Whodonit por sus ejemplificaciones!! CHAPEAU!! Igualmente, no se preocupen tanto por la sutileza de las diferencias entre ambos, pues -salvo para una obra literaria- pueden ser entendidos perfectamente con el mismo significado (por favor, en todo caso traducíselo a Daniel ) .*


> Creo que sí, aunque no estoy segura intuyo que en Argentina el verbo "deber" se usa mucho más que en España, parece que todos los argentinos están de acuerdo en que "deber" y "tener que" significan lo mismo, pero en España tiene la diferencia que te comenté antes


Kräuter_Fee*: justamente por lo que dije antes, creo que no, no lo usamos mucho; y por otra parte se entiende la diferencia de significado.  *
*Muy latosa??*


----------



## alc112

Debería = Should
Deber = Must
Tener que = Have to (and you told me) = müssen

Tell me, which would be the difference between these two sentence?:
Ich muss zu Hause gehen
Ich soll zu Hause gehen

It might be the same as in spanish


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Debería = Should
> Deber = Must
> Tener que = Have to (and you told me) = müssen
> 
> Tell me, which would be the difference between these two sentence?:
> Ich muss zu *nach* Hause gehen
> Ich soll zu *nach* Hause gehen
> 
> It might be the same as in spanish


 
"Ich muss nach Hause gehen" implies that if I am not going home right now, I will miss something very special, for instance ... my girlfriend will leave Germany in three hours; if I don't hurry up and need more than three ours, I wasted my chance to see here before going back abroad.

"Ich soll nach Hause gehen" implies that my mother told me I "should be" at home, otherwise I won't get dinner anymore ... BUT that's not fatal, I can make it myself later ... However, my mother make it and I "am supposed to" eat it, otherwise she wasted her time ... PLUS my mother wants all of us to be together, so I may not be missing.

All in all "müssen" implies personally obligatory issues, whereas "sollen" implies everyone's obligatory issues which only I can manage, it's all up to myself.

And where are we now? Explaining a German problem in a Spanish thread.


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> All in all "müssen" implies *personally obligatory issues*, whereas "sollen" implies everyone's obligatory issues which only I can manage, it's all up to myself.


So you can translate müssen as tener que  and that's all. (I guess)


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I'm gonna answer in english, because that's much easier for me.
> 
> Your translateion with "sollst" is not correct, although you could say it with the same connotation. I'd translate "should" and "debes" with "solltest" here; if you want to have "sollst" as a translation, I'd suggest you to use "are supposed to" in English and "tendría que" in Spanish. Don't you agree?


 
No, I did not mean "solltest" - but rather "sollst."

"Solltest" would mean that it's my opinion - I think you should help your brothers.

"Sollst" expresses a universal moral obligation - one "should" help one's brothers.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But could you explain them? My attempt to explain the use of "deber" is that I should do it, but it's just necessary for me. If I want to express that something is very very important and that has necessarily be done, I use "tener que".


 
"deber" expresses a moral obligation.

"tener que" expresses a requirement - something you have to do whether you like it or not.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But same expressions could happen in English:
> 
> It could rain today.
> It might rain today.
> It is possible that it will be raining/that it rains today.


 
Ja und....???


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Reason for the parentheses:
> 
> Ich sollte meine Hausaufgaben machen, ansonsten ...
> I should/would actually have to do my homework, otherwise ...
> Debería hacer mis tareas, por lo demás ...
> 
> Of course, there're better-sounding English equivalents, but this is all just for comparison.


 
In that example, the German "sollte" would translate to simply "should" - without the extra luggage.  "would have to" = "müsste" 

Ich sollte meine Hausaufgaben machen, ansonsten... =

I should do my homework, otherwise...


----------



## elroy

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Sí, Elías...Es que en un montón de cosas, yo creo que en España se habla "más correcto" el Español, haha. Es difícil explicarlo, y tal vez no es con todo así; pero te doy por ejemplo: el uso del "pretérito perfecto compuesto" (Present Perfect del Inglés), que nosotros no lo usamos, pero ellos -afortunadamente- todavía sí. Lo mismo con el verbo "deber"; no fui muy apoyada en esto por mis compatriotas, pero insisto, en Argentina no lo usamos como palabra. Pero esto va más allá del debate establecido en este hilo -los felicito a vos y a Whodonit por sus ejemplificaciones!! CHAPEAU!! Igualmente, no se preocupen tanto por la sutileza de las diferencias entre ambos, pues -salvo para una obra literaria- pueden ser entendidos perfectamente con el mismo significado (por favor, en todo caso traducíselo a Daniel ) .*QUOTE]
> 
> Who, Inés asked me to translate her post for you, so hear goes:
> 
> *Yes, Elias...It's just that when it comes to a lot of things, I think that in Spain Spanish is spoken "more correctly," haha. It's hard to explain, and it may not be always the case, but I'll give you an example: the usage of the present perfect, which we don't use, which they - fortunately - still do. It's the same with the verb "deber"; I was not supported too much on this by my compatriots, but I repeat, in Argentina we don't use it as a word. For that reason it goes farther than the debate begun in this thread - I congratulate you and Whodunit on your examples! Hats off! Anyway, don't worry too much about the subtlety of the differences bewteen the two, because - except in the case of a work of literature - they can be perfectly understood with the same meaning.*


----------



## elroy

alc112 said:
			
		

> So you can translate müssen as tener que and that's all. (I guess)


 
Almost.  

"Müssen" can also express probability - the likelihood that something will happen.  In such cases, it is usually accompanied by "wohl."

Es muss wohl 5 Uhr sein.
It must be 5 o'clock.
Serán las 5.


----------



## Rayines

> Who, Inés asked me to translate her post for you, so hear goes


*Splendid, Elías, specially the "haha"! *


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> No, I did not mean "solltest" - but rather "sollst."
> 
> "Solltest" would mean that it's my opinion - I think you should help your brothers.
> 
> "Sollst" expresses a universal moral obligation - one "should" help one's brothers.


 
But it would also be possible to say "one is supposed to help one's brothers" as a general statement, wouldn't it? In this context, "sollst" and "solltest" can be used interchangeably, but they actually different things. I could also say "Man sollte seinen Brüdern schon helfen" as I could say "Du sollst deinen Brüdern helfen" (which sounds like the Eleventh Commandment )


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ja und....???


 
Nix und! I just wanted to say that there're as many expressions in English as in German. I don't even know what you wanted to prove with your German "rain" examples.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> In that example, the German "sollte" would translate to simply "should" - without the extra luggage. "would have to" = "müsste"
> 
> Ich sollte meine Hausaufgaben machen, ansonsten... =
> 
> I should do my homework, otherwise...


 
"Ich müsste meine Hausaufgaben" and "Ich sollte ..." actually have different connotations in German, but do they have them in English as well?

I should do my homework, otherwise I was not allowed to go out. (here the speaker refers to a past action)
I should do my homework, otherwise I will get a bad grade tomorrow. (here the speaker refers to a future action, consequence)
I would have to do my homework, before I can go out tonight. (here the speaker refers to the allowance that it is necessary to do one's homework, otherwise going-out in a club or the like will be permitted by your parents.)

Do these examples really differ in English? I think in German you can differenciate them very well, so I just tried to translate my examples literally).


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Who, Inés asked me to translate her post for you, so hear goes:


 
Actually, I knew the sense and what the text was about, so I didn't need a translation. My passive understanding is pretty good, because I often read Spanish threads in here ... however, now I know the details as well, Elroy.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But it would also be possible to say "one is supposed to help one's brothers" as a general statement, wouldn't it? In this context, "sollst" and "solltest" can be used interchangeably, but they actually different things. I could also say "Man sollte seinen Brüdern schon helfen" as I could say "Du sollst deinen Brüdern helfen" (which sounds like the Eleventh Commandment )


 
Mag sein, but the point is that "sollen" refers to a moral obligation.  The same goes for "deber."

"Is supposed to" has nothing to do with our discussion.  That expression has its own shades of meanings that we would do better not to get into here.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nix und! I just wanted to say that there're as many expressions in English as in German. I don't even know what you wanted to prove with your German "rain" examples.


 
That "is supposed to" ≠ "may" and by extension
"sollen" ≠ may

Alc was referring to one of the possible meanings of "sollen" in German; that is, "is supposed to," and he suggested "may" as a possible translation.  I was showing how "sollen" = "is supposed to" but "may" never equals "sollen" - hence the multiplicity of examples.

Alles klar?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "Ich müsste meine Hausaufgaben" and "Ich sollte ..." actually have different connotations in German, but do they have them in English as well?
> 
> I should do my homework, otherwise I was not allowed to go out.  "should" by itself never refers to the past.  In this case, you would have to say "I had to" (here the speaker refers to a past action)
> I should do my homework, otherwise I will get a bad grade tomorrow.  (here the speaker refers to a future action, consequence)
> I would have to do my homework, before I can go out tonight.  (here the speaker refers to the allowance that it is necessary to do one's homework, otherwise going-out in a club or the like will be permitted by your parents.)
> 
> Do these examples really differ in English? I think in German you can differenciate them very well, so I just tried to translate my examples literally).


 
But in the last example, I would say "müsste" and not "sollte" - wouldn't you?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Actually, I knew the sense and what the text was about, so I didn't need a translation. My passive understanding is pretty good, because I often read Spanish threads in here ... however, now I know the details as well, Elroy.


 
I was just responding to the request.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Mag sein, but the point is that "sollen" refers to a moral obligation. The same goes for "deber."





			
				elroy said:
			
		

> "Is supposed to" has nothing to do with our discussion. That expression has its own shades of meanings that we would do better not to get into here.






Okay, so let's stop here ... allahumma illaa du möchtest noch was bijwerken.  Oh my gosh, such a polyglottal discussion.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> That "is supposed to" ≠ "may" and by extension
> "sollen" ≠ may
> 
> Alc was referring to one of the possible meanings of "sollen" in German; that is, "is supposed to," and he suggested "may" as a possible translation. I was showing how "sollen" = "is supposed to" but "may" never equals "sollen" - hence the multiplicity of examples.
> 
> Alles klar?


 
Clear ... I'm sorry I was lost.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> But in the last example, I would say "müsste" and not "sollte" - wouldn't you?


 
You can - and I would. But as I said, there're some very subtle situations where you can't decide which use is correct ... but nevertheless, we should by all means ask in the German forum if you want more information.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, so let's stop here ... allahumma illaa du möchtest noch was bijwerken.  Oh my gosh, such a polyglottal  discussion.


 
Al7amdu lil-laa meinst du?

Bijwerken?  Sollte das etwa Niederländisch gewesen sein?

Polyglot, indeed.   You even created a word.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You can - and I would. But as I said, there're some very subtle situations where you can't decide which use is correct ... but nevertheless, we should by all means ask in the German forum if you want more information.


 
Einverstanden.  This thread has gone sufficiently out of control.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Al7amdu lil-laa meinst du?


 
Wenn as auch "es sei denn" (unless) heißt, dann schon. Wie wäre es mit "illaa idhaa"?



> Bijwerken? Sollte das etwa Niederländisch gewesen sein?


 
I suppose so.



> Polyglot, indeed.  You even created a word.


 
Doesn't the ending "... glottal" exist at all? I'm sure I've already seen it once or twice.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wenn as auch "es sei denn" (unless) heißt, dann schon. Wie wäre es mit "illaa idhaa"?
> 
> Doesn't the ending "... glottal" exist at all? I'm sure I've already seen it once or twice.


 
"Illa ithaa" geht schon - das andere nicht.

"Glottal" exists but not "polyglottal."

And now we're really stopping.   Any further comments belong in a new thread.


----------



## Fonεtiks

Whodunit I read your previous message about the use of tener que and deber with the examples, found them quite interesting, and I think, as a Spanish native speaker, that deber y tener que are not very different, and they are interchangeable.

1. I have to go home
Tengo que irme a casa = I have issues I need to solve at home, I feel sick or uncomfortable. I could stay.
Debo irme a casa = Someone told me to go home or someone requires my presence. I can't stay by no means.
Interchangeable

2. Why do I have to go to school?
Por qué tengo que ir a la escuela? = I don't want to go today but is there a way out?
Por qué debo ir a la escuela? = Is there a reason why we are supposed to go to school? Is it to learn? Society tells us to go.
Interchangeable

3. Is there some reason why I should concentrate on school?
Hay alguna razón por la cual tengo que concentrarme en la escuela? Do I need to concentrate there? I could just loaf around
Hay alguna razón por la cual debo concentrarme en la escuela? I know should means "debería" but I am writing what my mind tells me to write without a second thought. Maybe "debo" here has a connotation similar to "por qué debemos respetar a nuestros mayores?" why should we respect our elders? In English "must" would sound as a law. I guess morality is more clearly involved in this case.
Interchangeable

4. Do you have to do your homework right now?
Tienes que hacer tu tarea ahora? Do you really have that wish? I know you could do something more fun!
Debes hacer tu tarea ahora? Are you compelled to do so? Someone told you to do so?
Interchangeable

5. I hate having to do chores (interesting example)
Odio (el) tener que hacer faenas (interesante el uso de "el") in the end it's up to me to do it or not.

And whereas I'd never say "Odio deber hacer faenas" I could say "odio el deber de hacer faenas" I hate the fact that society tells us to do so, I hate that I am being forced to do it.
Not interchangeable

In conclusion,

1. tener que = it's necessary but nobody tells you to, the final decision is up to you. 
2. deber = it's necessary because you are practically being compelled, or it is morally accepted.

My mind is about to see the light... is it my impression or, in my conception, the German word "sollen" = deber and "sollten" = tener que?


----------



## dominoz

Hola, Fonetiks, I think your above explanation is excellent.  
I would also say that I think the difference between "tener que" and "deber" could be paralleled with the difference between "to have to" and "must" in that the latter seems to imply some kind of moral obligation or duty, whereas the former perhaps accentuates just the necessity by itself. (Maybe this is just my own personal interpretation though... not too sure!)


----------



## alc112

Que gran explicacióm, Fonetiks!!
Deberías haber posteado esto en el hilo que Daniel (Whodunit) te dió.
Un moderador lo hará por tí.
Saludos


----------



## funnydeal

alc112 said:
			
		

> Que gran explicacióm, Fonetiks!!
> Deberías haber posteado esto en el hilo que Daniel (Whodunit) te dió.
> Un moderador lo hará por tí.
> Saludos




Lo uno al "hilo" ya iniciado


----------

